# (ND) GMPR TRL's All Tuckered Out, JH, Choclate Stud-LR



## TRL (Feb 23, 2015)

GMPR Tongue River Lab's All Tuckered Out, JH now at stud. 

Tucker earned his Grand Master Pointing Retriver title in Higginsville, MO on September 26th, 2015. His sire is 4x GMPR Iowa Pointing Labs Grizzly SH and dam is 2x GMPR Lockdown's Pippin Hot Arrow. Tucker weighs approx. 65 pounds. He is a very high drive dog, marks well and has quite a stylish point. For more information please contact Tongue River Labs. 
[email protected] 
Stud Fee- $800 or pick of litter, Frozen semen available soon. 

EIC Clear
OFA Hips Good
OFA Elbows Normal


----------

